# how far with flatbands?



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

I've read on the forum that tubes need to be given full stretch for the max power. It seems logical that this is true of bands also, or indeed any elastic. Or is there more to it than that?

Thanks

Harry


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

halbart said:


> I've read on the forum that tubes need to be given full stretch for the max power. It seems logical that this is true of bands also, or indeed any elastic. Or is there more to it than that?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Harry


There is a bit more. Every rubber I've tried gives maximum power when pulled as far as it will stretch and released immediately. This abuse does shorten the life of the band/tube, though. Unless you are looking for absolute maximum power/speed this method has more negatives than positives. You cannot be as accurate, rubber life is short, and if a band breaks on the fork end, the slap will be more painful.


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

Henry, you've answered that in a nutshell ! I have, in fact, done some shots where my draw was close to maximum stretch and then { with maximum stretch + full power in mind } I've drawn still further - but it wasn't comfortable. Besides which, the actual point which is 'maximum' is difficult to determine and { unlike pulling on a thin steel cable, say } it is going to vary by at least a few millimeters. I'll stick to drawing to a comfortable point short of maximum and leave it at that !

Thanks

Harry


----------

